# New Longines Conquest GMT



## AAMC

no pics yet but here it is Longines info:

Dear Mister Marques,
Thanks to contact Longines.
The reference L3.687.4.56.6 is a new model presented at Baselworld this year. It's belongs to the Longines Conquest Collection, that is the quintessential expression of the brand's sporting elegance.
The case is round in stainless steel with a diameter of 41 mm. It has a Sapphire crystal with single layer of anti-reflective coating on the underside and a screw-down case back. The 
-resistant is to 5 bar. The automatic movement is a caliber L704 and with 24 hours scale. This watch exist with 3 dials: black, silver or blue.
The bracelet is in stainless steel bracelet with triple safety folding clasp and push-piece opening mechanism.

For you information, this model is not already available now on the market. We should start next semester.
I stay at your disposal for any requirement.
Best regards
Isabelle


*Isabelle Gambetta*
Sales

Compagnie des Montres Longines Francillon SA 
CH-2610 Saint-Imier, Switzerland 
Phone +41 32 942 52 89 - Fax +41 32 942 54 29 
Join us on Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, iPhone


----------



## AAMC

First pic I could find....


----------



## Zama

.


----------



## Monocrom

Definitely looks more tastefully done than their Admiral (GMT) model. 

Love the fact that this version of the Conquest has lume on the hands. But why only 5 bar water-resistance? The non-GMT version is better in that regard. Just seems like a step backwards.


----------



## ctujack

I saw this one today, quite a nice watch.


----------



## luki2323

nice one.dial is white?or any other colors are available?


----------



## North

Definitely nice. Here is a review with photos
But, despite the good marketing pitch, in the end it is a step backward to 5 ATM. :rodekaart

Longines website:
"Longines Conquest is the quintessential expression of the brand's sporting elegance. ... the Longines Conquest includes technical features that meet the requirements of the most demanding sportsmen and women."o|


----------



## Watchman7

This new Longines Conquest GMT is beautiful and definitely my next aquisition for my collection. I have been on the 'fence' with Longines but due to this watch this brand now wrestles along side with Rolex and other respected brands. I can't wait to get my hands on this stunning watch. wow, wow, wow...


----------



## North

This Longines Conquest GMT would be so marvellous in 39mm diameter with 30 ATM.
Would the 36mm Valgranges A07.171 fit then?


----------



## Monocrom

I'd just be happy with 100M. It's a good-looking GMT model. Longines has one silly issue on their Conquest model, fixed it on this version; only to put a new silly one on this GMT version. TAG Heuer's WAN 2110 model is just as thin but 300M water-resistant. Longines couldn't pull off at least 100M? I seriously doubt it.


----------



## WnS

North said:


> Definitely nice. Here is a review with photos
> But, despite the good marketing pitch, in the end it is a step backward to 5 ATM. :rodekaart|


I think their reasoning is that a 300m conquest would steal sales from their hydroconquest line; they also wanted the conquest to be dressy so 50m was adequate.

I don't agree with their reasoning, but I'm waiting for the new version of the hydroconquest - hopefully with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## pierre7891

Is it out yet? Anywhere online I can find it, my watch shop said - maybe 2 weeks, maybe 7 weeks. My country only has 400 pcs incoming


----------



## hrasco185

I will say that this watch is very much on my list for consideration. One thing that is nagging me though is the location of the date window. I they had used the ETA 2893-2 movement wouldn't that put the date window in line wioth the hour indices and allow the 6 of the 24 hour scale and not eat into the ring.


----------



## powerdogA

Just bought this beauty in blue dial, got a fantastic deal through the AD. Value for money is what this watch is.


----------



## Monocrom

Feel free to post wrist-shots along with a quick summary of what you think of the watch overall.


----------



## MaxSeven

Just picked one up today. No question, a very nice watch - clean, elegant and different. I really like the bracelet with the center-links brushed and the outboard links polished. The movement is smooth and the GMT hand very easy to set. The Conquest GMT sits rather high on the wrist, because it is quite thick. I don't mind much that the depth rating is minimal, nor it not having a screw-down crown; Because I don't plan on using the watch for swimming, diving, showering etc. It's a much more formal-looking watch than my Rolex sport models. Anyway, one cannot beat the value for such a nice watch. Here she is...


ConquestGMT.jpg by MaximumSeven, on Flickr


----------



## Enoran

Gorgeous watch!
How are the lumes on this Conquest?


----------



## MaxSeven

Enoran said:


> Gorgeous watch!
> How are the lumes on this Conquest?


They seem decent - I will see if I can get a photo later and I'll post it.


----------



## kaka23

Very nice... 

Can you share with me how is the thickness like? Display back case? The front crystal is curve type or flat?


----------



## MaxSeven

A few more shots...


----------



## MaxSeven

A Glamour Shot....


LoginesConquestGMT.jpg by MaximumSeven, on Flickr


----------



## WnS

How thick is it? Beautiful dial, but the case looks like a wrist mounted big mac. :-d



MaxSeven said:


> View attachment 810080


----------



## Monocrom

MaxSeven said:


> A few more shots...
> View attachment 810078


Your pics are far better than the stock ones I've seen. But wow! . . . That is incredibly thick! Looks a lot thicker than what the specs. indicate.

I've seen pics of the 300M-rated, non-GMT, Conquest on the wrist. That model looks a lot slimmer. The GMT version is definitely good-looking. But to be that thick and only 50M? Someone at Longines should have tried a bit harder.


----------



## MaxSeven

The watch is not as thick as my Deepsea, so it could be an optical illusion that causes the watch to look more deep than it actually is. I'm thinking the culprit is the lug geometry, as the tapered ends extend downward, touching the same horizontal plane as the case back surface does. I measured a smidgen over 14mm. The Deepsea is 17.7mm thick, and the lug end points float above the case back bottom plane.


----------



## Monocrom

It's a bit frustrating that I can't find the height measurement on the Longines website. Must admit, it looks taller than 14mm. Then again my CW C60 felt much taller on the wrist than its 13mm height.


----------



## davidveroy

The Watch has a marvelous desing and dial, but WR50, is for me a serious weakness. 

That model of Longines deserves WR150, just like an Seamaster Aquaterra.


----------



## Watchman7

Wow! when I saw the wrist shot on MaxSeven's wrist I gave in to temptation and called my AD to hold onto their only GMT Conquest in their display for me so I can collect it next week..... that' one week too long! well here's to another Longines for me. 41mm is perhaps a little too large for my wrist but what a presence!


----------



## Fatz028

Nice watch! This watch is kinda similar to the Muhle Glashutte 29er big.


----------



## MaxSeven

LonginesGMTConq.jpg by MaximumSeven, on Flickr


----------



## Chuck P

Max - where did you buy her? My dealer said they are too tough to get...


----------



## MaxSeven

Chuck P said:


> Max - where did you buy her? My dealer said they are too tough to get...


Back in Time International in Birmingham

They are an AD for Longines.


----------



## Chuck P

Thanks!


----------



## patrice

WOW


----------



## patrice

Wow!terrific!


----------



## C4L18R3

I fell in love with this watch as soon as I saw it at a flagship store. I agree that they should've at least made it water resistant to 100m but this was not a deal breaker for me. MaxSeven's "Glamour Shot" really did it for me and now I am the proud owner of a Conquest GMT! I got the black dial and I must say that it is a beautiful watch, it has a lot of presence and for the price, really good value.

Apologies for the phone pic:


----------



## odyseus10

I'm after the white faced dial found one on-line (chisholmhunter,uk) but at the RRP of £1000. 
I've found a blue dial one on-line for £910. 
So I was going to see if chisholmhunter (UK) would offer a better price? I don't think an offer of say £850 is unreasonable? 
Anyone had any experience with UK on-line AD's, getting a discount?


----------



## FranClar

MaxSeven said:


> A Glamour Shot....
> 
> 
> LoginesConquestGMT.jpg by MaximumSeven, on Flickr


Very nice shot and beautiful watch, congrats!!


----------



## C4L18R3

^That's the pic that got me sold on this model. Great shot.


----------



## samanator

Great wrist shot. Hope you add it to the photo album.


----------



## rgito

This is one of my favorite GMTs. I am seriously looking for something that has this clarity of face and high contrast. The only drawback to purchasing a Conquest this instant: no display back. 

I really want that as I love all things mechanical. Oh well.

Still looking....


----------



## secrethouse92

Is the 24 hr hand the one that can be quick set or does it allow the hour hand to jump ahead without moving the minute and second hands as well? Lovely watch!


----------



## secrethouse92

Answered my own question with a little research: the 24 hr hand can be quickset, not the traditional hour hand. Bummer, yes, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## CombatMarine

Great looking watch and a nice alternative to the Rolex Explorer 39mm. Just wish it had better WR and the case wasn't as thick as it is, it looks thicker then my Tag Link Chrono Auto. All they needed to do was add some lume to the original Conquest 3 hand and it would have been a real winner.


----------



## WnS

secrethouse92 said:


> Answered my own question with a little research: the 24 hr hand can be quickset, not the traditional hour hand. Bummer, yes, but not a deal breaker.


Not a big deal really, think of the major things you have to do when travelling. Airport security, passports, contacting people in the new locations, etc. Adjusting a watch is child's play.


----------



## samanator

secrethouse92 said:


> Answered my own question with a little research: the 24 hr hand can be quickset, not the traditional hour hand. Bummer, yes, but not a deal breaker.


Omega is the brand that has made this function for the hour hand a standard. It is a double edge sword though. Very nice when traveling to bump the time up or down along with the date, but a real pain if you need to advance the date say 15 days when you pull it from a Box. My Rolex Explorer II does the same thing as the Omega along with independent GMT setting. Seems great if you wear it continuously. I think the Longines setup supports a watch in a collection better for the off wrist time (and not on winder).


----------



## deerworrier

thought i would post a few pics of mine, just in from the AD and love it

.
 







.


----------



## NickJacobLee

Great watch mate. She's such a beauty! But one cannot understand how Longines reuses the same case as their predecessor (Conquest and Hydroconquest), yet manage to lower their water resistance by a significant amount.


----------



## jpkarkka

Hi, Here is a picture of my Conquest GMT with Blue dial. Nice watch, I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## CombatMarine

If this watch had 100M WR and the case wasn't so thick, I would order one today. Maybe Longines will come to their senses and just put come lume on their old "three hand" Conquests and dress the case up a little more, that would do it for me.


----------



## 2ndeffort

Just bought the black version, very happy with it. I have been after a GMT for years and I have looked at this one in a local AD quite a few times. Bought the Mrs a diamond ring for our anniversary today and she then surprised me with this, to top it off my football team came back from being way down at 1/2 time to win a final, does it get any better!!!


----------



## brugan

I guess it's a manufacturer's decision regarding whether to make the 24-hour hand or 12-hour hand independently adjustable, especially when they already have complications that allow either. 

I have three older Longines GMT models that all feature an adjustable 12-hour hand and fixed 24-hour hand.

They seem easier to set (like Rolex and Omega) than those in my collection with adjustable 24-hour hands.

Nice watch, anyway!

brogan


----------



## Bobocam

Just picked up my Conquest GMT from the AD yesterday! I love that blue dial.


----------



## scorpius73

I should have my Longines Conquest GMT tomorrow. I ordered the blue dial. It looks like a stunning watch.


----------



## beeman101

scorpius73 said:


> I should have my Longines Conquest GMT tomorrow. I ordered the blue dial. It looks like a stunning watch.


Can we have some pics. I was looking at the white version and my ad didnt have the blue one to try on. Was wondering if it would look better. Im in between the hydor conquest and this gmt version...


----------



## acnorway

This is my Longines GMT with blue dial. I love it! Not the most expensive watch i own, but absolutely one of my favorites


----------



## Reynolds Chin

This model is truly well designed. However, I heard that somebody are complaining that the rotor is very noisy. Does anyone have this kind of experience ?


----------



## mike a

Nice watch. The dial almost looks navy in those pics


----------



## Ride-Fly

I really like the way this looks. I wish though, that Longines would put a rotating bezel with a 24 hr scale on it in addition to the fixed inner scale on this Conquest. And make it 42-44mm. IMHO, this would make it the perfect GMT watch. I know that there are other watchmakers that do this (Glycine being the most prominent) but Longines as a brand is probably my in my top 3 favs.


----------



## Heljestrand

Reynolds Chin said:


> This model is truly well designed. However, I heard that somebody are complaining that the rotor is very noisy. Does anyone have this kind of experience ?


The rotor is noisy but the watch is a handsome one, keeps very accurate time and the bracelet is quite nice. One of only two watches I own. I was fortunate to pick mine up from an original owner individual on eBay for $775 shipped. It is my "work watch/daily beater". I have the black dial which is a slight sunburst which pairs well with the applied markers.


----------



## Thrifty

Finally ordered myself a Conquest GMT blue dial myself tonight. Meant to order one since late Oct-early Nov but holidays and never hearing back from emails to one of the AD's and frankly not being in a rush put it off. 

Can not wait to get it in 2 business days.


----------



## nevermind

Has anyone seen the Conquest Classic GMT in person? 
It is basically the same thing as the Conquest GMT but I prefer the monochrome dial. It's listed on Longines' website but none of the stores seem to carry it. I also checked in Swatch Group's factory store in New York and they didn't even have it in their computer.

L2.799.4.56.6

Conquest Classic - Longines - L2.799.4.56.6


----------



## Enoran

This is new. I believe it came out on the 2nd half of last year and possibly cost much more than the Conquest GMT


----------



## Ride-Fly

I like the older version better. But IMHO, the Conquest GMT would be perfect if only it had a 24 hr rotating bezel and WR to 100M. I'm holding out hope that one day, Longines will re-introduce the Admiral with these features. I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## nevermind

I agree. The current 50m water resistance is a big turn off. 
I was in a store, I held the watch in one hand, my credit card in my other hand, and I walked away as soon as I noticed the non-screw down crown. 

The plain conquest 41mm is good for 300m (it's essentially a hydro), but it's too small and bland for me. 

There is no good answer.


----------

